# Plants melting



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

I am having some trouble with my first 6G planted tank that I started up 2 weeks ago. It is partway through cycling - I am adding ammonia daily and it is going to 0 ppm, high nitrites slowly converting to nitrates right now with no livestock or water changes.

I purchased some plants a few days ago and they are not doing well. The big healthy leaves on the pennywort are becoming transparent and mushy, same with the red root floaters as well - they look like they are just disintigrating.

I'm not dosing any fertilizers right now (I wanted to avoid doing so unless needed), and have a 13W fluval fluorescent clip on light on for about 6 hours a day. Substrate is caribsea sunset gold capping a bit of netlea soil in the back.

Any advice would be much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Nebthet78 (Aug 21, 2017)

Plant melting in a normal process when you transfer plants from one system to another. It takes time for them to adjust. 

For the Red Root Floaters, they do not like any surface movement, especially anything that might cause them to dip under the water. So, no lid on the tank either that may cause condensation to drip on them. 

As for the pennywort, if it has big healthy leaves, you likely received a plant that was not grown in water, but like most other air grown (emersed) plants. This plant will melt back when submerged in the aquarium and will lose it's big plump leaves to regrow new smaller leaves.


----------

